# 3D printing of my first trestle



## roykirk (Jul 20, 2012)

I've had my 3D printers for a couple of years now and typically use them for other projects, but today I created the first items for my large scale outdoor railroad. See photo below. These are two different trestle or support pieces (one is 80 mm high vs 120 mm high) to assist getting my tracks over some varying terrain where it's located in the garden. I'm also working on a custom printed caboose project, but that's going to take a while before I get time for a test print.


----------



## ewarhol (Mar 3, 2014)

What program are you using for designing? What 3D printers are you using? Thinking about giving 3D printing a whirl and doing some research.


----------



## roykirk (Jul 20, 2012)

I currently use Flashforge Creator Dual printers, which you'll find are a generic copy of the Makerbot Dual. Design/CAD software is Sketchup and my slicing software is Simplify3D. Sketchup is seriously lacking if you plan on creating complicated designs, but it's free and the easy GUI is right up my alley.


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

Looks like you're having fun.
So, for outdoor use, what materials are available?
Regards,
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## roykirk (Jul 20, 2012)

David Leech said:


> Looks like you're having fun.
> So, for outdoor use, what materials are available?
> Regards,
> David Leech, Delta, Canada


I'm personally only familiar with two types of filament. PLA is suitable only for indoors, but ABS, which is what these are made from, is definitely suitable for outdoors. Color fading in direct sunlight will be an issue, however, which is why I made them from white filament. There are likely several other types of filament that would also do well outdoors.


----------



## riderdan (Jan 2, 2014)

roykirk said:


> I'm personally only familiar with two types of filament. PLA is suitable only for indoors, but ABS, which is what these are made from, is definitely suitable for outdoors. Color fading in direct sunlight will be an issue, however, which is why I made them from white filament. There are likely several other types of filament that would also do well outdoors.


I think this is a neat idea...

My question: Do you think that the fact that ABS is pliable will be an issue, or are these printed thick enough that it won't? I know that PLA is much more rigid than ABS, and was wondering if you had plans to handle any weight-caused deformation that might occur when a heavy loco crosses the trestles. Or is the bridge end-supported and the trestles more for appearance?


----------



## roykirk (Jul 20, 2012)

I don't find the ABS to be any more pliable is flexible than PLA, at least in the dimensions these were built. I haven't tested it out yet, but I believe it's heavy duty enough to handle the weight of my locomotive. I'll be using these in several areas where I had uneven ground and had previously been using bricks to give the tracks something level to sit on. I don't anticipate attaching them together, but I can certainly put several of them close together to bridge the longer spans.


----------

